# what is happening the the fry?



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

my female guppy has been pregnant for a while and i have seen many fry popping out her end, but none of come out succesfully, i also have noticed that many are dead as they come out
what is going one, why are they dying as they come out?
am i doing something wrong?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

2 Questions....
Is the females fins clamped &
what is the pH, gH & temp of the tank??
SueM


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

i keep the temp at a stable temp for tropical fish, i don't measure the ph and gh? I never thought that I should, this could be the problem?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

yes it could. Most adults are acclimated to today's household water conditions, but fry are much more delicate, and need to have more controlled conditions.
I'm not saying this is your problem, but it's an avenue
that should be checked.
Do you have any other females that have given birth?
If so, how did they do? If not, lets figure this out.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are in Toronto you are getting water right out of lake Ontario. 
You can phone the water company and ask them about the ph and hardness of the water.
maybe the water is soft in T>O?
guppies like hard water and a bit higher Ph. 
i am just north of you and we have water out of the ground that has a high ph and hard water. My guppies breed all the time with no problems.
just a thought too-- how old is the female?  Did you get her recently? did she have the babies too early? Are they really small?
My girls seem to have fewer babies than i have read about but they are quite large.
the only fry i ever had die was from a platy. I stressed her out too much trying to catch her and she basically aborted the fry. A few lived but most died. they were underdeveloped and some were just eggs with big eyes.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have to disagree with SueM. Younger fish acclimate much better to changing water conditions than do older fish. That is why you get younger fish from breeders, they are more likely to acclimate more successfully and if they are pregnant, you won't have much problems with the fry because they were born in your water and water conditions. As far as the fry being stillborn or dying shortly after birth, you may have a female that is genetically prone to this condition either through too much inbreeding or some other anomally. I would encourage you to do regular water changes and feed the best quality food that you can afford. May I suggest to all those reading this thread to go to www.flguppiesplus for your fish food. I have 24 tanks up and running, raising 4 varieties of fancy Guppies. I spent less than $20, including shipping for 2 pounds of fish food and that will last me nearly a year. Of course, I supplement with bbs, but the cost of that is another story. Sheesh! $70 for 3 pounds. Anyway, I hope this helps.
Tony


----------

